# Chamar scribe



## dennis (14 Apr 2009)

In june 2008 recipio posted about getting a chamar scribe for fitting skirting, saying that he would post a review,which he never has.

I was and still am a sceptic, but was looking forward to his review.

I thought at the time that it was a marketing ploy that recipio was involved with, but the fact that there was no glowing review seems to discount that.

I just wondered what happened to the chamar scribe as it has not been mentioned since, and recipio has not posted since.

Not that I want one, a coping saw works fine for me.

Dennis


----------



## MickCheese (14 Apr 2009)

On sale here for £126.95.

http://www.toolstop.co.uk/chamar-router ... -bag-p4588

Never heard of it before this post so know nothing about it. Discounting it by half doesn't send out a good message!

Mick


----------



## joiner_sim (17 Apr 2009)

Unless you are working on a new build with a few thousand houses to do, I cannot see it being worth buying.


----------

